# Chickens and Pigeons hygiene/disease Question



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, DH found an abandoned baby chicken in the street the other night, and brought her home. She is a three week old Plymouth Rock chick, in good health, extremely tame and people friendly.

We will be keeping her for a few weeks, until she is large enough to join a flock my BIL keeps at his ranch. But until then......

We keep her and Floyd in different rooms, and are practicing good hand-washing before touching Floyd fter handling the chick. Are there many diseases that a chick could be carrying that we need to be aware of? Any other hygenic measures we should be employing? 

And since Floyd is going to be around rescue birds (I'm the neighborhood "bird" lady, who everyone brings injured/orphaned birds to) what, if anything, should he be vaccinated against?

Any help would be appreciated.

Zelda and Floyd


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just practice good hygiene such as you are already doing.
There is a bit of a trick, incorporating new chickens into a flock. Does Bil know how to do that? If not, I'm happy to talk to you about that via phone. If you like, just let me know and I'll PM my phone number to you.
There are many vaccines for pigeons. Unfortunately, they are expensive and come in quantities to vaccinate 50- 100 birds. Personally, I wouldn't worry about vaccinating Floyd.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Baby chicks sometimes do carry diseases and/or internal parasites. But a 3 week old chicken isn't likely to have internal parasites. Just make sure you wash her before introducing her to other animals just in case she might have mites. If you see her ruffling her feathers and croching down into a tiny ball, thats probobly not a good sign. Make sure your giving her the right diet (cracked corn, fruits, veggies, etc., etc.,)

Have fun with your new member of the family!!!


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

Charis, I'm not sure if BIL knows how to do this. His kids are raising fancy chickens as their 4H projects, and I don't think they've had them before this year. If I could talk to you or email about the best way to do this, I'd really appreciate it! If you send me a PM with your info maybe I can call or email you. Thank you! I have a feeling we don't know a lot more than we do know about chickens, lol!

ChickenPigeon, we do keep quail, so right now she's getting a combination of layer mash, scratch mix, and dove and quail mix, with greens and fruits added on the side. She's a good little eater!

Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How cute!!!! What a little sweetheart. I hope all goes well with her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What an adorable little baby!!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think anything that cute could be dangerous. But as far as other rescues, you know the 'quarantine rules' I'm sure.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photo of the chick setting on her human. Best of luck with raising and integrating this bird with the flock!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh! That is an adorable picture, love that little comb. 

I also wish you the best in raising her and hope she makes the adjustment well, from human world to being with other chickens.


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

philodice said:


> I don't think anything that cute could be dangerous. But as far as other rescues, you know the 'quarantine rules' I'm sure.


We were always taught that 90 days is best. Sigh. It's such a long time, but the one time I didn't observe it my pet starling came down with avian pox which was apparently carried in by a rescue (who seemed completely asymptomatic). One $300 vet bill later, she was OK, but I learned the hard way. At least everyone lived, and now I don't play fast and loose with that 90 day period anymore!


----------

